# Superdrol/halodrol/methyl 1 alpha question



## Meat (Jul 28, 2006)

I have 8 superdrols 90 count, 3 methyl 1 alpha, and 2 Halodrol 50 what do I need to use with it?

Meat...


----------



## rocintlchem (Sep 11, 2006)

also interested in the application of superdrol


----------

